# christmas day weather



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

every christmas day since we've been here has been bright & sunny - even if the days or weeks leading up to it have been pouring with rain

then the 26th often goes back to being wet again


I just checked the forecast for this week & guess what?

rain all week but clear & sunny for the 25th - then rain again

christmas weather for Javea


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> every christmas day since we've been here has been bright & sunny - even if the days or weeks leading up to it have been pouring with rain
> 
> then the 26th often goes back to being wet again
> 
> ...


I dont care, cos I shall be in "good ole Blighty"!!! LOL Its usually sunny there on christmas day, which doesnt seem right somehow, altho this year??? Who knows!

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> every christmas day since we've been here has been bright & sunny - even if the days or weeks leading up to it have been pouring with rain
> 
> then the 26th often goes back to being wet again
> 
> ...


You're right ! Every Christmas Day, when we are here in Spain, it has beeen bright and sunny. We usually go for a walk in the sunshine , then enjoy a drink at a local hotel, before coming home for lunch.
But this year we shall be in Yorkshire with our family, who are coming from different parts of UK to be with us. Can't wait.


----------

